# Toronto Low level Jam



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Guys and Gals

This is not for the seasoned player but for a group to agree on a song list and play. Type of music does not matter as long as we can all play it.
You don't need to be the best player but do need to get through the songs we agree on. You will also need your own gear, or we can share if you want to switch up and play bass or guitar.

If this works out we can get a PA and or mixer and go from there.

Location can be near Yonge Finch in my office building, have some cool space on the roof (inside) with some old Q107 vibe.
Or wherever if you have better space.

Beer Pizza and fun, bring a relaxed attitude and lets rock.

Bev


----------



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

when is this happening?


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds interesting, how will it be organized? Do you have set dates for playing? What type of songs will you be aiming for (rock, metal, blues, etc?)


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Definitely in.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

No dates planned right now, if it comes together lets look at doing it in May sometime.

To organize this please list the following.

1, Instrument.
2, list of 5 songs your comfortable with.
3, # of people attending, we should stick to players only for now.
4, Do we have a drummer.
5, Do we want to record this and how.
6, Singers?

We are at first steps, once we know who is in we can firm things up.
Don't want to stick to any one type of music, this will allow everyone to play and thats the name of the game.
Weekend will work for most of us so lets work on a single weekend that works for all.

This will be fun!
Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

1, Instrument.
Bass guitars (SX Jazz and P-bass, OLP MusicMan)
Acoustic B200H 200 watt amp
Bag End D10X-D 2x10" cabinet

2, list of 5 songs your comfortable with.
Rush - Finding my Way, In the Mood, Best I Can, Something for Nothing
Black Sabbath - Snowblind, Paranoid, Iron Man, After Forever
Led Zeppelin - The Ocean

3, # of people attending, we should stick to players only for now.
Just me.

4, Do we have a drummer.
I could sub if need be, but at this point I'd rather focus on the bass guitar, still so much to learn on it.

5, Do we want to record this and how.
Yes, that would be a great idea if we could because it’s a great tool to help everyone improve. As to ‘how’; I’m pretty new at most of this music technology, but I’m open to ideas. One idea I can postulate is if someone has a camcorder, to also videotape each session. It’s great to have the audio tracks for everyone to listen to and learn from, but it’s also good to have video so people can see how they perform (posture, hand positions, etc.). It’s just another tool to help everyone improve.

6, Singers?
I've never done any singing, but I won't say no to being a backup singer...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

if it's late may or really early may - I'd love to come (going to Jamaica MAy 7th for a week) - any excuse to come out and play is alright by me.

although I play in a band and gig from time to time - I still consider myself a beginner.

Instrument - MIM Fender fatstrat with traynor 50 watt tube amp
I also have a small portable 150 watt 4 channel PA for vocals and acoustic amplification although I do not sing - I can bring this and a couple o' mics
I can do lead guitar work as well if needed

5 songs that just about any player can latch onto quickly and work well with multiple guitar players - allow for ongoing leads and improvisation easily:
Rocky Mountain Way
This note's for you
Cocaine
crossroads
Like a hurricane
U2 One or Bad (ok - that's 6)
10,000 shuffle 12 bar blues songs
While my guitar gently weeps is a fabulous song to improv to (along the lines of Healy's version)


people coming - would just be me - but I could try to source a drummer if needed

recording - fer sure - great way to learn although I have no portable recording gear (a camcorder works fairly well though)

singers - sorry I don't sing


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

How about May 3rd, Sunday?

Gives us a month to get this together.

Do we need want a drummer?
Do we want need a singer..would be nice but then we will need a PA.
Song list is coming along, will provide a list shortly for us to review.

I play bass and would like to play a couple on guitar.

Band set up.
2 guitars, rythem lead?
1 bass we can take turns or play together to really mess each other up LOL!!

Note on space, it is on a roof and will require getting your stuff up a couple flights of stairs. Getting to the stairs is no problem, can provide dollys.
Plenty of parking, have 300 spots  which I will have my guard assit us with.
My girls can help with some food and drinks to make it as comfy as possible. The space is a bit a industrial so no carpet or fine art, beauty is we don't have to worry about volume...If you never cranked your amp feel free, just let us know first:rockon2:

Getting there... If you have some other ideas let me know.
Anyone else looking to play please speak up.

Thanks
Bev


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

May 3rd works fine for me - as noted above - I'll bring a portable 150 watt 4 channel PA and a couple o' mics...I don't sing but if anyone has the urge - it'll be there


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

_How about May 3rd, Sunday? Gives us a month to get this together._

That would work. Better for me if it's later in the afternoon, I do my road bike riding in the mornings, usually a few hours worth.

_Do we need want a drummer?_

It would be nice, but initally maybe not necessary.

_Do we want need a singer..would be nice but then we will need a PA._

Not really. As long as we know the songs we should be able to get by. If we need to we can play the track in the background (CD player, iPod with speakers) at low volume to keep us in check.

_Song list is coming along, will provide a list shortly for us to review._

Good, I'm usually pretty busy so with a list I can figure out how much time I'll need to get thru the songs.

_Note on space, it is on a roof and will require getting your stuff up a couple flights of stairs. Getting to the stairs is no problem, can provide dollys._

Well if I bring all my gear it's a few trips (unless people help). The only pain to carry is the Bag End cab, it's over 60lbs.

_Plenty of parking, have 300 spots which I will have my guard assit us with._

Having parking is always good.

_My girls can help with some food and drinks to make it as comfy as possible. The space is a bit a industrial so no carpet or fine art, beauty is we don't have to worry about volume...If you never cranked your amp feel free, just let us know first._

I've never had my amp past 1/4 volume, should be interesting.

_Getting there... If you have some other ideas let me know._

Is it right near Finch subway station?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm thinking it'll take it up a notch in a good way if we have a drummer....but if there isn't one there - it'll still be a blast


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Address is 5255 Yonge, office building with CIBC on the ground floor.

Afternoon is better for me as well, lets aim for 4 pm or so.

Have another spot in the garage that would make life very easy, park your car next to your rig..might not sound to good though and a long walk to the bathroom.

So bring the PA, why not.
Drummer if available and would like to come why not.

Will work on the list tonight and let you know tommorow. Will take your leads and find music in the bands or styles you posted. We can adjust from there.

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

_Address is 5255 Yonge, office building with CIBC on the ground floor._

That's good, not too far a drive for me.

_ Afternoon is better for me as well, lets aim for 4 pm or so.

_That's a very good time for me as well.

_Have another spot in the garage that would make life very easy, park your car next to your rig..might not sound to good though and a long walk to the bathroom._

Nah, always good to have a bathroom nearby...:smile: And sound is everything.

_Will work on the list tonight and let you know tommorow. Will take your leads and find music in the bands or styles you posted. We can adjust from there.
_ 
Good stuff. Just don't pick any virtuoso bass pieces for me, I'm still clawing my way up the ladder.

PM lbrown1 and I your email so we can work out more details.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll try to dig up a drummer.........I don't have high hopes - the drummer in the group I normally play with is difficult at best to nail down....but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

*I'm in*

I'd love to join in, if that's ok with the organizers.
Just a guitarist, happy to play whatever.
Also, it's just down the street from me :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have to rechedule the jam till a bit later, broke my finger last night playing hockey.

Will reopen the thread once I am back to normal.

Bev


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Bev, 

Im in.

Guitarist.

Will play anything that is intermediate and below. Im easy going which is probably best.

I play with a drummer but he is a business owner and has some commitments. I can definitely ask if you prefer.

Let me know Bev if the invite is open to me as well. sdsre


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Bobby, you are in when I get a new date.

Broke my finger so have to delay it for a few weeks.

Bev


----------

